# experience with resolor anyone?



## caro_l (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello out there,This is my first time writing on one of these forums, but I have been researching constipation-related issues on the internet for what seems likes years and analyzing my problems to my husband constantly, so I figure it may be time to bother others who know what it's like first hand to suffer from chronic constipation.I basically have IBS-C. If you are reading this, you probably know what it's like. My problem isn't so much that I never go-- I usually feel the urge to go to the toilet every day, and do, but it is always "unfinished" and unsatisfying, and within a few days there is always a horrible "built up" feeling. Not even that, but even if there is only a little, it seems that the rest of my intestine is hollow and makes horrendous noises all the time. My gastroenterologist has remarked that one half of my intestine is in general overly full, while the other half completely empty and dilated. I've been on movicol for about a year and once in a while, for no reason whatsoever, it seems to work better than other times for a couple of days if I'm lucky.... I've also discovered psyllium husk over the past year, and same thing, sometimes it seems to work wonders, but never for more than a few days at a time. The rest of the time I am insanely bloated and feel like I'm carrying around several large bricks in my lower abdomen. Anyway, I have been prescribed resolor, but as I am currently nursing my son I am hesitant to stop if the drug won't be properly effective. I have read the studies and it doesn't seem entirely promising, however I am desperate for something that could actually work as a long term solution so I can free my body up, not to mention my mind... I'd like to use it to think about something else for a change. If anyone has had any experience with Resolor whatsoever, please let me know. I would be very grateful.Thank,Caro


----------

